# Vet bill for puppy $1,150



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

So yesterday I took my dog(7 months old)to the emergency vet as he had some kind of poisoning I think he ate a poisonous mushroom. Thankfully he survived and we took him home a couple hours ago after about 22 hours there. The vet bill we got was $1150 which is an awful lot and we paid it in full. My mother is very sad and worried because it was such a large amount of money and we will have to cancel all travel plans we had. My question is does this seem like a fair price or were we overcharged? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Fraido (Oct 1, 2014)

That kind of depends on what all they did to your dog when they had him, I think.


----------



## BlackZarak (Apr 18, 2015)

My mother shelled out over 2 grand to get her Chocolate Point Siamese fixed up, if it makes you feel any better

They did a ton of tests only to eventually find out that it was a hernia


----------



## Kelsbels (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah that sounds about right for an emergency vet, and unfortunately they are expensive.

However I'm glad your puppy is doing better!


----------

